# [Video] Alternative method for last 4 edges



## Dene (Jul 7, 2009)

The video explains it. As usual it is thrown together very quickly.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 7, 2009)

Lol @ ending 

Nice tutorial  I'll try it out.


----------

